# Laelia perrinii



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

I never remember how to spell this. Love the flowers, but they don't last very long.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2014)

Perrinii def. has an outstanding Shape!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2014)

lovely 'trumpet'.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice color.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------

